# Eco-Complete, nutrients and exactly how much?



## blueoctober (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi all,
I have a 20 long tank I want to turn into a planted aquarium, and I have been considering substrates. I've been hearing a lot about this Eco-complete, and was wondering if I need to also get root tabs or some other type of bed-conditioning nutrients with this stuff. I am planning on buying all I need to get started at once, and wondered if I need to add Root Tabs too. I was also plannin on getting Flourish as well as Excell to go along with it too. Any thoughts?

Oh, and any idea how much I need to fill say 2" for a 20 long? They cmoe in 20 pound bags, and I was thinking 2 bags. Sound right?

Thanks!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

2 bags should be sufficient for the 20. 

If you are planning to add any heavy root feeders then some root tabs will definately be needed. It dont matter what you use for a substrate, if your choice of plants are root feeders then supplements are necessary.

Eco-Complete is a fine choice for a substrate :wink:


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

how much does one bag of eco- complete cover? my tank dimensions are 9x24" , will 1 bag be enough, i hat to get 2 bags and be way too much, or one bag and not enough. i cant find any specs on the bag sizes or how much they cover, like flourite specs.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

One bag works great in a 10 gallon. So that being said you will really need more than one bag and probably less than two. So you could mix it with some fine gravel or coarse sand.


----------



## blueoctober (Sep 16, 2003)

I think I am going to go with 40 lbs, or two bags, since I would like to do a little sloping action, and maybe that will give me enough to make a nice landscape. If 40 is too much, I'll just share it with a friend of mine who is also considering getting Eco-Complete. But I want to do the sloping thing, so hopefully this will be just enough.

I'll also go with the root tabs or similar fertilizer to condition the bed. I am going to attempt the glosso experiment using a 55 watt compact fluorescent in my 20 long. I hope that will be enough.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It should work well. But there will be parts of your tank that basically have no light. Either one end or both ends depending on how you situate the light. Also you may find that either the front or back will not be lit well. Your tank is so short that the light may not have time to fully spread across the full depth of the tank.


----------



## blueoctober (Sep 16, 2003)

Really? So even the 55 watt 30" compact fluorescents are short on the ends like the regular fluorescents? So then I should probably plant the glosso in the middle front if that is where the light hits more? I don't mind low light in places, since some of the fish I am considering like shadowy parts, and I'll try to keep low light plants in those areas. 

As an update to the Eco-Complete question, I succesfully low bid on a 40 lb bag of the stuff on eBay. I paid $9 for the bag, but I'm getting killed on shipping, like $29. All total it's $38, which is about $10 cheaper than if I bought 2 20 lbs bags at Dr Fosters, after shippiing.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm.... could you post the link to the auction? It only comes in 20 lb bags as far as I know. 55 watt CF light bulbs are normally 21-22" long. If you are buying a commercial fixture it might be 30" long but the actual bulb is only 21-22" long. You will get some spread on the ends but it's not a whole lot.


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2357366237&category=46308

man wish i looked on ebay first


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

That is an awesome price... I never heard of 40lb bags either though...

$ 9 for a *20* lb bag would even be a good price dependant on their shipping costs... I believe I paid 21 dollars a bag "shipped" from Drs Foster & Smith...16.99 plus $4 extra per bag to ship.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

They are selling a case. Two 20 lb bags. I emailed them this morning and got the reply while I was at work. Damn good pricing.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Shipping on that auction is $29.00.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

It is a good price, but considering the shipping it doesn't make that much of a diff. if you buy from eBay or from Drs.Foster&Smith! I plan to buy 6 bags for my 75g, which will cost $135(w/shipping) from Drs.Foster&Smith. But if I bough it off eBay, it will cost $114. I just wish the shipping were cheaper :roll:, anyways why is the price so high for shipping alone!? :?


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

The biggest way online dealers soak you is through exhorbitant shipping or "handling" costs. Makes the price look good, but the "price" is not the real price.

James


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Seriously, I think I'm going to buy it from Drs.Foster&Smith because I trust their company and I can't be sure the Eco-Complete from eBay hasn't been used.


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

i found that www.customaquatic.com is cheaper than drfostersmith for eco-complete after all shipping charges are calculated.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I found the same site, I can't register now because I don't have my own credit card...can you tell me how much it will cost for 6bags of Eco-Complete, cheapest shipping method..please?


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> I found the same site, I can't register now because I don't have my own credit card...can you tell me how much it will cost for 6bags of Eco-Complete, cheapest shipping method..please?


well since your in so cal you might be able to pick it up from then, they are located of the 78, but i did the total and for 6 bags its 17 a bag =102
plus 58 for shipping = $160 and CA tax =$173


----------



## blueoctober (Sep 16, 2003)

Raul-7,
Saving $21 bucks isn't much of a difference? You could probably outfit your tank with a some nice plants for that difference in price! Or buy that Hagen natural Co2 system or whatever. Guess you don't like saving money. 

Once I get my shipment I'll report if it is used or not. I wouldn't have bought from them if they're seller ratings weren't so positive, and the Eco-complete was listed as new, so I don't think it will have been used. True about that inflated shipping thing by vendors in an effort to make money, like I said, I was getting killed on the shipping. 

However at this point the savings are all moot, since now that 'the cat has been let outta the bag', you guys are going to drive the price up! Glad I waited to tell ya!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

It's not that I dont want to save, of course I would love to save money! But how am I supposed to buy 6 bags off eBay, they only sell 2. I'm gonna have to wait a long time before I finally get the 6 bags I need. :wink:


----------



## blueoctober (Sep 16, 2003)

Ah, I understand that, Raul-7. It would take a little while I would think.  

Good news, I got my shipment a few hours ago, and everything looks ok. It is shipped in two 20 lb bags, and they are intact. All appearances reveal they are new. My dad found the box on my back porch and the poor guy tried to pick it up and couldn't do it, he wasn't expecting it to be so heavy. (He is turning 71 this December too!)

To keep this thread intact, the back of the bags claim that one or two pounds per gallon of water is good, but two or more is best. Then it says that a bed 3" deep is ideal. I think this should be enough, but if I need to increase depth, maybe I'll get some Tahitian Sand or other dark substrate to punch it up. I think I read someone mixed the two together somewhere.


----------



## Kinketsu (Oct 23, 2003)

My shipment of Eco-Complete + Tahitian Moon Sand (60/40) just arrived today. Still some other stuff to do before I finish my setup, including getting my lights ... but really looking forward to trying this combo.

More history here on others' experiences mixing the two is here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3042

Kinketsu


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm planning on using a 40:40:20 mix of Flourite, Eco-Complete, and Volcanit or maybe I'll try the Moon Sand. But I'm scared it will cause anerobic spots, can anyone fill me in? On the other I'm hoping it will be a succesful mix! :roll:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

substrates in nature are anaerobic. where there are roots, it's aerobic, but you need anaerobic spots to make nutrients available in the right form


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

anyone know of a local store in bay area that sells it?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

dolphin pet village sells it. Ask, its kinda hidden.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

how much is it there?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

It costs $26.99/ 20lb bag from Dolphin Pet Village.


----------

